# The BENCH RYAN BOWEN Petition Thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, in no way am I putting the blame of our struggles on Ryan Bowen, but why the **** does Gumby keep starting him?? 

- 'cuz he brings energy from the start? So why the hell are we always down in the 1st Q when he's starting??
- 'cuz teams will leave him wide open and he'll hit his shots? So why the hell is he shooting less than 33%fg for the year??
- 'cuz he rebounds? He averages less than 2 rpg!!!
- 'cuz he plays defense? I'm almost willing to bet that Stephen Graham can step up and play D just as good as Bowen right now

He is a huge liability on offense, and allows teams to double up on any other player (particularly T-Mac) thus taking him out of the game completely. I don't hate Bowen, I think our team needs a guy like Bowen - as a cheerleader on the bench!! Get him back on the bench, I'm sick of seeing him on our starting roster!

Somebody slap some sense into JVG! ARGH!!!!


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would have to agree with you .. Not fair playing 5 on 4 offensively ..

This is Diaw numbers

Ht: 6' 8" Wt: 215 Age: 23 
Born: 4/16/1982, Cormeille-en-Parisis, France 
College: None 
Drafted: 2003 - Rd 1 (21st overall)
by the Atlanta Hawks 


10.7ppg, 6.9 assist, 6.8rpg 31.9 min .. This guy is better than Bowen, hes a triple double waiting to happen .. Not to mention that he is a Aries like me and like Sura so i wouldnt question his leadership and tougness ..


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

Sign me up...sure he's good for two rebounds and a steal a game, but his offensive liability is disgusting...


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Hell yeah, I mean i like Ryan Bowen, he's trying he's heart out, but at least he's getting paid like 1 mil for that, why is JVG starting him anyway... maybe he want to show the team if you work hard you will get playing time, (a hint to swift maybe)


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Bench him. He doesn't play at all.

Or he clutches, or he leaves.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

cant he play his 12mpg or how ever short it is off the bench each night, i sign the petition, i think its time to start head at the point or the 2 

Starting Line-Up (currently while injuries STILL hammer this team)

PG - David Wesley
SG - Luther Head
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Juwan Howard
C - Stromile Swift

im very reluctant to put stro on but hes the only other big body we have at the moment


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Why is he in the league?


----------



## fobbie (Dec 26, 2005)

we should just get rid of him, he miss everything and look goofy as hell on the court.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

WAIT on!! Didn't Bowen have a good game against....... can't remember the opposition right now... 

:naughty: Sorry not enough to save ya! I say bench him too!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not Bowen's fault. Fire JVG, gone with his obsession with Barry, Bowen, and Wesley.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well the petition must have worked with bowen only seeing something like 5 minutes today :clap: against the hornets


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Why is he in the league?


I think that's the ultimate question, we would need Jesus, Mohammed, and Cunfucious to answer that one. . . :angel: 

I sign the petition for my whole family!!!
p.s. I'm sick of all this talk about "Effort and Hustle" that's just something Announcers and Coaches say about talentless players in sports who wish they were good.

Where has his Effort/Hustle gotten us? Nowhere, that's where. He's a MinuteMan, you play a minute or two to get someone else a breather, then you sit his arse back down on the bench. He's the guy that's good to have in practice to irritate the talent-having but lazy players. So the coach can say "hey look at how he/she hustles and gets on the floor, you should all have his intensity.." Phil Jackson and Riles don't make those mistakes of playing their 'hustle guys' rotation player minutes. Please tell how much Better Ryan has been starting than say Luther or Even Moochie??? I can say that the 'Mooch' has trying his butt off with some dividends, POINTS! :clap: 
Again none of us have anything against Bowen, but he takes too many shots for somebody who can't make ANY. Pete Chilcutt, Chucky Smith, Scotty Brooks, all these guys were 'hustle guys' but they also had some sort of SKILL Gumby... We never said "oh my gosh Chilly Pete's going in the game, we're gonna start losing now???" I say we start another thread that needs to be revisted. . . the FIRE GUMBY thread!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move him to Milwaukee, working a three team deal with Toronto, for Loren Woods (with Reece Gaines going to TO)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

IRONY: Rockets get positive news on their injury front. Ryan Bowen's sore knee x-ray came back negative. Funny how the one guy everyone wishes was not in the lineup is probable to play and the guys we do want to play cannot. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Think we should make this the "Release Ryan Bowen" Petition Thread instead...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL as I was scrolling down to post in this thread, I was going to say "Change it to 'Cut Ryan Bowen' thread." Guess you beat me.


----------

